# Biodegradable Ammo



## msean (Sep 19, 2011)

_Does anyone have suggestions for biodegradable ammo, other than clay ? I tried garbanzo beans, but they aren't very round and they curve a lot._
_Thanks._


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Jawbreakers


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Some people talked about using clay and that seems like a good idea if you feel like taking the time to make them yourself. Candy could be good. JakeRock should be the authority by now on Everlasting Gobstoppers. Looks like you can get 2,000 for $25, but they must be pretty light so I wonder how they shoot. Rocks seem good to me if you can access good ones for shooting -- not as light as some other choices. There are several posts on here about it so you might search some old wisdom.


----------



## msean (Sep 19, 2011)

_I appreciate the suggestions, but would prefer to avoid candy. I already have ant problems, and I'd hate to feed the little pests anything extra._


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

I think you have shackled yourself to ball catchers and targets. Not a bad option at all.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

paintballs


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

If you dont want to shoot candy, I am done with this conversation.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Jakerock said:


> If you dont want to shoot candy, I am done with this conversation.


If he wanted to shoot candy, you would have said "Gobstoppers" posted a pic of your row of boxes..... And still be done with this conversation









LGD


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

Jakerock said:


> If you dont want to shoot candy, I am done with this conversation.


Dude don't be a grinch! The man is healthy! How about pits? like olive or date pits?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Iron taconite pellets


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> If you dont want to shoot candy, I am done with this conversation.


If he wanted to shoot candy, you would have said "Gobstoppers" posted a pic of your row of boxes..... And still be done with this conversation









LGD
[/quote]

Well, I have a new photo of new boxes...


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

treefork said:


> Iron taconite pellets


I saw a bunch of these offered on eBay...but I was under the impression that they are not uniform and might not be reliable for shooting. Any feedback on this? Thanks!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

drfrancov said:


> Iron taconite pellets


I saw a bunch of these offered on eBay...but I was under the impression that they are not uniform and might not be reliable for shooting. Any feedback on this? Thanks!
[/quote]They are not perfectly round but very shootible. Not for a tornament but great for Pfs and wing shooting ect. See if you can get them for free along rail road tracks. Freight cars drop them. enroute to steel plants. Great if you can get them for free. Unlimited ammo source!


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

treefork said:


> Iron taconite pellets


I saw a bunch of these offered on eBay...but I was under the impression that they are not uniform and might not be reliable for shooting. Any feedback on this? Thanks!
[/quote]They are not perfectly round but very shootible. Not for a tornament but great for Pfs and wing shooting ect. See if you can get them for free along rail road tracks. Freight cars drop them. enroute to steel plants. Great if you can get them for free. Unlimited ammo source!
[/quote]

Great idea! i will have to walk along some railroad tracks...btw, these would be perfect to shoot outside...I've been reluctant to loose my nice shinny steel balls. This stuff I could loose any day!


----------



## msean (Sep 19, 2011)

_Thank you, folks._
_By the way, I do recognize and respect Jakerock's position as King of the Gobstoppers. That was one of the first things that I found out about when I started searching the site for projectile info. In fact, if not for him, I wouldn't even know what Gobstoppers are._


----------



## msean (Sep 19, 2011)

The oak acorns have been falling, and while they aren't perfectly round, they're flying pretty well. This works out nicely, because I'm just plinking and the squirrels get extra acorns.

Thanks again for the replies.


----------

